# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  کتکور دادن برای بار سوم با ثبت نام کردن در یک دانشگاه؟

## RedDragon

درود
من 2 سال کنکور دادم خواستم بدونم میشه الان تو دانشگاه آزاد یا تابناک ثبت نام کنم و یک سال مرخصی بگیرم(که مجبور نشم سربازی برم) و برای کنکور بخونم و  قبول شدم برم اون رشته و از آزاد انصراف بدم؟

----------


## Amin97

داداش برگه اعزام فرستادی ؟

----------


## saj8jad

> درود
> من 2 سال کنکور دادم خواستم بدونم میشه الان تو دانشگاه آزاد یا تابناک ثبت نام کنم و یک سال مرخصی بگیرم(که مجبور نشم سربازی برم) و برای کنکور بخونم و  قبول شدم برم اون رشته و از آزاد انصراف بدم؟


سلام
اگر میخوای صرفا برای معافیت تحصیلی و گرفتن مرخصی و خوندن برای کنکور 96 دانشگاه ثبت نام کنی برو پیام نور ثبت نام کن ، از هر لحاظی پیام نور بهتره  :Yahoo (1): 
موفق باشی

----------


## RedDragon

> داداش برگه اعزام فرستادی ؟


نه

----------


## RedDragon

> سلام
> اگر میخوای صرفا برای معافیت تحصیلی و گرفتن مرخصی و خوندن برای کنکور 96 دانشگاه ثبت نام کنی برو پیام نور ثبت نام کن ، از هر لحاظی پیام نور بهتره 
> موفق باشی


پیام نور گفتن ترم دوم میشه ثبت نام کرد اول وقتش گذشته.
من سال 94پیش دانشگاهی رو تموم کردم اما ریاضی با توجه به اینکه تصادف کرده بودم موند و ترم دوم امسال پاسش کردم.(و متولد  76/1 هستم) باتوجه به اینا مشکلی برای ثبت نام ترم  بهمن ندارم؟

----------


## saeedkh76

الآن مگه تموم نشده مهلت این کارا؟

----------


## saj8jad

> پیام نور گفتن ترم دوم میشه ثبت نام کرد اول وقتش گذشته.
> من سال 94پیش دانشگاهی رو تموم کردم اما ریاضی با توجه به اینکه تصادف کرده بودم موند و ترم دوم امسال پاسش کردم.(و متولد  76/1 هستم) باتوجه به اینا مشکلی برای ثبت نام ترم  بهمن ندارم؟


اطلاع دقیقی ندارم ، بازم میخوای شما یه سر بزن به دانشگاه مربوطه بگو امکانش هست و میتونم ثبت نام کنم و انتخاب واحد کنم یا نه ، در غیر اینصورت میتونی همون ترم دوم ثبت نام کنی

اگر همان طوری که میگی ریاضی رو دی ماه 95 پاس کرده باشی و دی ماه 95 فارغ التحصیل شده باشی ، از زمان فارغ التحصیلیت 1 سال مهلت داری خودت رو به نظام وظیفه معرفی کنی ، یعنی تا دی ماه 96 مهلت داری شما پس بنابراین نیازی به ثبت نام در پیام نور هم نیست

موفق باشی

----------


## RedDragon

> اطلاع دقیقی ندارم ، بازم میخوای شما یه سر بزن به دانشگاه مربوطه بگو امکانش هست و میتونم ثبت نام کنم و انتخاب واحد کنم یا نه ، در غیر اینصورت میتونی همون ترم دوم ثبت نام کنی
> 
> اگر همان طوری که میگی ریاضی رو دی ماه 95 پاس کرده باشی و دی ماه 95 فارغ التحصیل شده باشی ، از زمان فارغ التحصیلیت 1 سال مهلت داری خودت رو به نظام وظیفه معرفی کنی ، یعنی تا دی ماه 96 مهلت داری شما پس بنابراین نیازی به ثبت نام در پیام نور هم نیست
> 
> موفق باشی


خود دانشگاه گفت مشکلی ندارید. پلیس +10ه گفت احتمال زیاد مشکلی ندارید

----------


## saj8jad

> خود دانشگاه گفت مشکلی ندارید. پلیس +10ه گفت احتمال زیاد مشکلی ندارید


خب دیگه خود پلیس+10 گفته که مشکلی ندارید

شما تا دی ماه 96 مهلت داری خود رو به نظام وظیفه معرفی کنی و یا در دانشگاه ثبت نام کنی و معافیت تحصیلی واست صادر بشه

----------


## POOYAE

چند روز پیش بود که فک کنم خبر تکمیل ظرفیت مهر ماه پیام نور رو دیدم میتونید اقدام کنید / در مورد درس ریاضی تون هم معلوم نشد که امسال میخواید پاس کنید یا پارسال پاس کردید که بگم فرصت دارید یا نه

----------

